# Tapers dripping



## cole805a (Feb 2, 2008)

*tapers dripping*

Wax must be clean for a dripless burn.I find some wax needs to settle up to 5 days to clear up. Also we filter through to layers of white felt before we pour.


----------



## cole805a (Feb 2, 2008)

*tapers dripping*

One more point don't pull your wicks to tight. Good luck with the candles.


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I'm pretty sure it's not the wax, since the same pour can produce one no-drip and one drippy. But I'll try to get the wicks the same.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

You know, I've noticed this too. But now my hand dipped ones never do drip and I use the same wick. 2/0 size
I'd say it has to be the wick slips off center as gravity will always keep a hand dipped candled centered around the wick.
Just my thoughts


----------

